# My 10 foot flat bottom jon boat project



## TimRich (Feb 7, 2012)

This is my first boat project so bare with me on my lack of experience...lol I've been lurking on the site for a few days and finally got some time to join and add some pics. The story behind this project was to put together a boat to take the kids fishing on and to just have a small boat to cruise around on when we aren't fishing. I picked up the boat from my father inlaw for a grand total of $0.00! Can't beat that price...lol It need some work but I'm looking forward to it.
Here she is the day I brought her home-










She's pretty rough and looked worse before I brought it home. Those pics were after a bath with a pressure washer...lol
Here is a pic after a quick paint job on the sides with some paint I had lying around.




Looks 10 times better but there is still some work to be done. I need to check for leaks on the bottom (there are a few patched from my father inlaw). and I need to clean up the interior and prep it for paint. Then I will move on to building on it.
I picked up a 1998 2.5hp Mercury from craigslist on a trade for some of my old rc car equipment! Score!!! She fires up on the second pull...  





Here is where she sits right now. I have the old wood out of the transom and replaced it. I also removed the old seats and wood underneath them. I'll be sealing and painting the wood on the transom I just have it on for a test fit for now.





Looking forward to your thoughts and suggestions!
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a great start with great pictures too! =D> =D> 

We love pictures. Keep us posted with updates.


----------



## John Wasmuth (Feb 7, 2012)

Great start and looking better already. I needa get started on mine.


----------



## TimRich (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll definately keep you posted with pics and updates. Planning on checking for leaks this weekend. Hope I don't have many...lol


----------



## TimRich (Feb 15, 2012)

Update: Did a little work on the boat this past weekend and I have a few leaks. Theres about 3 rivits leaking and I found a small crack that I'll have to get fixed. I'll take some pics and post them up soon. Hoping to get the leaks fixed this weekend so I can get out on the water soon! I need to get her out to test the stability before I add anything to the boat.


----------



## pipemajor (Feb 21, 2012)

Boats looking good. What is the Beam? Looks to be 32" or 36" (bottom). Did you get it on the water?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## TimRich (Feb 27, 2012)

pipemajor said:


> Boats looking good. What is the Beam? Looks to be 32" or 36" (bottom). Did you get it on the water?
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Thanks! I believe when I measured it I got 32" at the bottom. Haven't got it on the water yet but I got the bottom all sealed up and painted and I'll be flipping it over to work on the inside this week. I'll post up some pics of the progress shortly.


----------



## TimRich (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's an updated pic of the repaired bottom and new paint.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 27, 2012)

The paint looks great =D>


----------



## TimRich (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Fool4fish! That's only 2 coats and it came out pretty even. I'm happy with it for now. Itchin to get it wet but I want to clean up the inside before I hit the water. Once I get it wet then I'll decide how I want to lay out the interior.


----------



## dettmer13 (Feb 28, 2012)

DANG! That paint looks awesome. If there's one thing I'm learning from my build, it's to SLOW DOWN!!!! I'll get into a groove, working at a faster and faster pace, then I'll mess something up. If you're operating on a budget like me (and 99% of everyone else on here) it'll save you money in the end. What do you plan on using to seal the transom? I used spar urethane on mine (4 coats) as recommended by others on the forum. Keep up the good work!! (and the picture updates  )


----------



## TimRich (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks dettmer13! I plan on using some urethane to seal it up. Haven't looked to see what's avalible at Lowe's or HD but I'll get Spar if it's avalible. Well for me this has been a pretty slow build. I've had the boat for about a month and so far I've gotten it stripped down and the leaks fixed and the bottom and sides repainted. Next up is the interior paint then I'll get it wet to see if there is anything else I need to fix before I start modding it.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a quick update, picked up a trailer for $50 today.  Well I didn't my father in law did but it's for the boat. It needs some work but it will do the trick. I'll post up pics once it's in my possesion. I'll probably get it from him this weekend.


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice find, can't wait to see a pic of the trailer.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

$50 dollar trailer :beer:


----------



## TimRich (Mar 8, 2012)

I found it on craigslist for $75 and he talked them down to $50. He said it needs a little work but it was a solid trailer. I'll post up a pic as soon as I get it.


----------



## bbfire5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics! Looks like your doing a fine job. I am still trying to work up the confidence and money to start mine, lucky for me I also started with a free boat....Take care and good luck with the rest of the mods.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks bbfire5! Here is a little update. Started painting the inside, I wire wheeled to remove as much of the loose paint and whatever else was still left after pressure washing it. I hit the bottom with rustoleum bedliner to seal and deaden the sound. I'll be adding a carpeted deck so no worries on it getting to hot as it will be covered. I put 2 coats on and will probably add 2 more. I got one good coat on the sides of paint and will add one or two more. I haven't had a chance to get a pic of the trailer yet as it rained off and on all weekend.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 15, 2012)

As promised pics of the $50 trailer... Yes it needs some work but all in all it's not too bad. Mostly surface rust, the tires are ok, the bunks need new carpet which I have, needs a set of lights and it's a little long for my needs so I plan on cutting a few feet off the tounge.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2012)

The long tongue is nice for backing up.....it makes it easier to see your boat if your towing with truck. JMO good score on the trailer.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks bigwave! I think once I get it on the trailer I'll decide weather or not I'll cut some off the tounge. It's hard to tell from the pics but it's alot longer than what I need for my 10 foot jon.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would also leave the long tongue (Bigwave is right on the backing up thing) I have a 10'er and the trailer has a long tongue on it which helps me see the boat when launching (Pulling it with a 2500 Dodge Ram). The other thing is if you ever get a bigger boat you may be able to use the same trailer. 

That was a good find for 50


----------



## TimRich (Mar 15, 2012)

I may just leave it. I'll get it on the trailer and use it a bit before I decide. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll also cast a vote to leave the tongue long. And another + to leaving it long is that you can launch your boat without getting your vehicles back tires in the water, even on the shallow angle ramps.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks jmichael! I'll probably end up leaving it.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 18, 2012)

You're going to have a nice set up there once you get that trailer set up for your boat. Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming. Well done so far!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks UtahBassKicker! I got the bunks recovered with new carpet and got some hardware to get them mounted and snugged down. I'll tighten everything up once I get the boat on and move them where they need to go. Hope to get her in the water soon!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 11, 2012)

Well it's been a while since I updated this thread. I got the trailer painted and now I ned to rewire it and put a bunk up front for the bow to rest on. I'll post up a pic of the trailer tomorrow. I ended up getting another boat. It's a 14 foot starcraft. It's in better shape than the 10 footer I had and will be more stable for me and the kiddos. I'll post a pick of it tomorow too. I'll have to rename my build thread I guess...lol


----------



## BenCoJared (Apr 11, 2012)

So are you giving up on the 10' jon?


----------



## TimRich (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I really didnt need 2 boats so I gave it back to my father inlaw. I would have liked to keep it but I really didnt have the room.


----------



## TimRich (Apr 12, 2012)

As promised here are pics of the painted trailer and the new boat. The new boat is in better shape than the 10 footer. She just need a paint job for now and I'll work on the inside later. I have my eye on a bmini top on craigslist so that may be the first mod on her. Here is a quick pic I snapped this morning:






I finally got around to painting the trailer. I got a free can of paint from my father inlaw so this wasn't my forst choice for the color but after painting the trailer my wife had the bright idea to go with a Florida Gator theme so I said great idea! Turned out pretty good! I'm going to paint the rims silver and I have a few spots to touch up but the bulk of the painting is done on it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trailer looks great and congrats on the new boat, a 14’er will be so much nicer then the 10’er


----------



## TimRich (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks fool4fish! Yeah and now I can take the wife and both kids out at the same time...lol I think with the 10	footer I could only take the kids with me or the wife not all of us...lol


----------



## bigwave (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice new boat, I agree with fool, you will be much happier with the 14. The trailer turned out great too, only problem I see is the paint is the wrong colors [-X ...should be Tennessee Orange......Go big Orange....... :LOL22:


----------



## TimRich (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks bigwave! Not sure about your color suggestion though...lol


----------



## joseph101088 (Apr 18, 2012)

i would have went with the bigger platform also but i must say great job on polishing that ten foot turd you started with


----------



## TimRich (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks joseph! Yeah it was pretty rough when I got it. It had been sitting for about 10 years. I'm hoping to start painting the new boat this weekend.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 1, 2012)

Nice work on the trailer sir! I'm gonna have to steal that idea on mine when I get some free time! =D> :beer: =D> Here's to the gators having a better season this year! [-o< 

Anyway nice build this far, I'm thinkin my newphew is the age that I need to get a small boat for so I might start looking for something like this as well...good luck on the build!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 1, 2012)

Also what kinda paint did you use on the trailer? Did you have to clean it up with a grinder or just paint right over the rust and what not?


----------



## TimRich (May 1, 2012)

Thanks gators! I'm hoping they have a better season too. The paint I used was latex, the main reason I used it was it was free...lol The orange is just a rattle can. I didn't bother sanding the rust off as the trailer was $50 so when it wears out ill get a new one. :smile:


----------



## TimRich (Feb 13, 2013)

Long time no post... Life got in the way and my project got put on the sideline. Finally got back to it a few weeks ago. I don't have the 6 hp on there yet as it needs a new impeller, so I slapped the 2.5 hp merc on there to get it on the water. It did suprisingly well with that little motor! I only had one leaky rivit! I fixed that as soon as we got back.  
Here are some updated pics, Top to bottom:
1) Where she sits as of now. Got the gunnels bedlined yesterday.
2) My first passengers...lol
3) My Father in Law taking it for a spin.
4) Trial run.
5) 6 hp Johnson that will be on there next. ( Currently in the shop)
6) My First Mate...lol
7)Finally got her set up on the trailer.


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 13, 2013)

There's a lot you can do with a small boat in terms of modifications, but given the width, make sure you read up on the do's/don'ts of casting decks (in case you were thinking of one).. I would say dont put in a casting deck, but make some storage for tackle, and for things the kids might want to bring along. There are a number of builds that are 1o' on here that are uber-cool! You've already done a lot of work on it, and believe me that is half the fun! Keep us posted


----------



## TimRich (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks themastero! Don't know of you caught it but the boat above is a 14 footer. I upgraded after I fixed up the 10 foot jon. I do plan on a deck for the 14 footer bit not right away. I just wanted to get her water ready so I can actually use her...lol


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 14, 2013)

D'oh! #-o


----------



## TimRich (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol


----------



## TimRich (Feb 15, 2013)

Picked up a seat from Walmart today. Hoping get it mounted this weekend. Looking to take her out again on Sunday. Probably going to use a clamp for now and eventually get a G5 slider mount. I'll post pics when I get it mounted.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome work! I love the trailer colors! =D>


----------



## TimRich (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Idahoauger! I figured you'd like those colors...lol


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Feb 16, 2013)

TimRich said:


> Thanks Idahoauger! I figured you'd like those colors...lol


Yeah...you are right I do....LOL!! I always felt a bond between Boise St and Florida in that regard!


----------



## TimRich (Feb 24, 2013)

Got the seat mounted and picked up a piece of 1" pvc to extend the tiller handle. Coated the pvc with plasidip and its currently drying. Getting her all legal tomorrow too! Only gonna run me $32.


----------



## gordonc777 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the camo seats! i have the same style but grey. pretty sure i like the camo seats better!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Gordon! I decided to go with the camo since the green matched my boat...lol


----------



## TimRich (Mar 11, 2013)

Well took the boat out this weekend and had a good run till I hit a submerged tree and broke the sheer pin on the prop shaft. Luckily it held together for most of the trip back till I got into some lily pads when a canoe was passing by and that did the rest of the pin in...lol I got lucky and some passing canoers lent me a couple paddles...lol Needless to say I'll be buying a paddle of emergencies and a trolling motor will be soon after. That was too much paddling for me...lol


----------



## TimRich (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's a pic from the trip with my river rats...lol


----------



## bigwave (Mar 11, 2013)

The river rats are what its all about Tim.....The memories are priceless when they are young.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 11, 2013)

bigwave said:


> The river rats are what its all about Tim.....The memories are priceless when they are young.


You got that right! One of the main reasons I got the boat was to spend time with the kids and make memories.


----------



## fixinthatup (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking great! I'm just fixing to start on a 14 footer so I envy how much you've already gotten done lol.. Keep up the great work!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 19, 2013)

fixinthatup said:


> Looking great! I'm just fixing to start on a 14 footer so I envy how much you've already gotten done lol.. Keep up the great work!


Thanks! Ill be decking the front next but at least its river ready as is! :grin:


----------



## joseph101088 (Mar 21, 2013)

I miss my boat can't wait to get back to the states and buy me another little Jon to work on. Looks great so far you will be surprised with how a little one more gets a lot more stable when you add that front deck.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Joseph! Yeah I was thinkin the deck would help stabalize it a bit. At least when moving around. I think as of right now there's nothing in the boat and that makes it a little wobbly.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 30, 2013)

A couple fishing pics from yesterday. No bites but it was fun!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool little boat! I took my 12 footer out today with my nephew and caught dome redfish and flounder. It was her maiden voyage since I fixed her up. This was a simple fix, I replaced the transom, added a new seat lif and bracing, diamondplate aluminum floors and a rebuilt trailer. Its my river boat, I grew up fishing out of it with my Dad and he passed in '03 so it has been sitting upside down for ten years! I kept it semi original to remember him.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Smackdaddy! I like what you've done with yours too! Sometimes simple is best. Not done with her yet. Hoping to deck the front in the next few weeks and get the 7 horse motor back from the shop and mounted up. Forgot to mention I got her up to 8 mph with the little 2.5 hp merc...lol Thought that was pretty good for that motor. :grin:


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 31, 2013)

8 mph is really fast for that motor for sure!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah I was suprised! I know it won't be that fast once I add the deck and floor...lol


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 31, 2013)

Good Job Tim, that tin looks great.
Looks like you have a fantastic fishing crew as well!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Jerry! They are a fishing crew in training...lol


----------



## TimRich (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotta love craigslist! Scored 2 trolling motors, a battery, battery box and charger all for $50! I'll post pics later of the haul. The guy threw in the second trolling motor when I met him to pick it up. Talk about a stroke of luck! lol


----------



## TimRich (Apr 4, 2013)

Update, here's my craigslist haul...


----------



## TimRich (Apr 7, 2013)

Got the wife out on the boat finally!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 21, 2013)

Got some work done on my deck...


----------



## TimRich (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a couple more...


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep up the good work! =D>


----------



## TimRich (Apr 23, 2013)

DOBSONFLY said:


> Keep up the good work! =D>


Thanks Dobs!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 23, 2013)

You bet, and so what did you have to do to coax your wife to get out with you? My girlfriend has been satisfied reading when we go fish for the most part. She will fish with me for a little bit, but only for bait. We take some small rods just for filling the bait buckets, and after about 15 to 20 minutes of that shes had her fill.


----------



## TimRich (Apr 23, 2013)

I said a couple times " You know you haven't been out on the boat since I got it all fixed up." Guess it finally worked...lol


----------



## TimRich (Aug 2, 2013)

Well its been a while since I've posted. A lot has gone on, lost my job got some temp work painting houses with my brother in law till I found something else. Landed a new job and a new boat! Thinga are looking up! :grin: Got my 14 foot project almost done and got an offer from my Dad that I couldn't turn down. He told me if I sold my boat and gave him what I got for it he'd give me his boat! I took a few days to think about it and accepted his offer. Posted it on craigslist and had a kid from GA drive down and buy it. Sold just the boat for $550. Here's how she looked when I sold her:
Here is the new ride, 2010 crestliner with a 6 hp yamaha 4 stroke:


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool I dig it, Super clean! 8)


----------



## TimRich (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks! Just to clarify the old boat is the pic on the bottom.


----------

